# Goldfish: How much Protein?



## Uber Mega (Jan 10, 2008)

Meat is expensive!  

We have an unused bath upstairs!  

Goldfish farm!? How much protein does one of these badboys hold!? 

They're snack size pretty much! 


_*Thom waits for his house to get raided by the cyber-police*_


----------



## JBroll (Jan 12, 2008)

Best.

Food.

Thread.

Ever.

Jeff


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 12, 2008)

SRSLY!?


----------



## Buzz762 (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm a little disturbed that I actually did some research:

They are very high in protein and phosphorous, high in selenium and vitamin B12. A fair source of iron but they are high in cholesterol.

Calories in Carp
Based on weight ^


*Note, the validity of this post is completely unconfirmed. Furthermore, I'm on some pretty potent decongestant right now and my hands feel furry.


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2008)

[action=Chris]raids this thread with locked smileys[/action]


----------

